# RIP Savy



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

My Sav passed away 2 weeks ago, I've never got so attached to a reptile before, culdnt say good bye till now 

turned out to have a congenital heart valve problem, he fought hard, but the out come was pretty much sealed the day he was born  

the last year with him was amazing, such awesome, intelligent creatures, took him nearly 2 years for him to trust me, but it was worth wait 

so sad he's gone now 


RIP


here he is as a tiny little hatchling, not long after I got him, and enjoying his (2nd) favourite past time of being covered in mud


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

So sorry to hear this.


----------



## pepsiandjac (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss,He was lovely RIP Savy


----------



## Badgerroy (Mar 16, 2015)

Sorry for your loss, I had a beardy that died last year at 13 and I couldn't believe how gutted I was, 1st and only reptile in 26 years that I really felt the loss of and truly miss.


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

he was so young  spent a fortune building a giant enclosure...only just pulled it down a few days ago after looking at it empty for weeks expecting his head to pop out a burrow...still sad 

my lil Leo cheers me up nicely tho


----------



## Badgerroy (Mar 16, 2015)

Iv still got spikes set up in the garage, not had the heart to put anything else in it or to get rid of it. Here he is smiling away.


----------



## jsolis770 (May 30, 2015)

*:/*

Didn't know that could happen to them.


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

jsolis770 said:


> Didn't know that could happen to them.


can happen to any animal technically, its a non-specific diagnosis, i couldn't afford an autopsy at the time to find out specifically what the problem was, but the symptoms where pretty clear for oxygen depravation (anorexia, lethargy, gaping mouth laboured breathing, discoloration/pale color inside mouth), and the vet heard abnormalities in the movement of blood thru the heart, valve movement, and some tachycardia; but nothing more specific than that

it was a pretty quick decline, less than 2 days in total from noticing symptoms to death

still missing him


----------

